# Minn Kota Error Message



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Try to pair the remote again.


----------



## BobGee (Apr 10, 2019)

jay.bush1434 said:


> Try to pair the remote again.


Still says motor not found


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

Sorry in advance.... 



BobGee said:


> I’m out in the boat now without the manual.


Is that anything like being
"up the creek without a paddle"?

or might try cutting the power and rebooting it.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Hold on, let me get my manual...

Assuming your remote battery is fresh and TM batts have good charge and batts are relatively new, it is either the remote or control board.

If TM beeps when you try to pair it, it is likely the remote...
Good luck and post up what you find out the issue is. FYI- control board is about $300


----------



## BobGee (Apr 10, 2019)

mro said:


> Sorry in advance....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It’s kind of like that. Conditions look great. Outgoing is starting. Oyster bars all around. Thanks for trying to help.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

BobGee said:


> Conditions look great. Outgoing is starting. Oyster bars all around.


Think I might just be jealous.
crappy weather (which I like  ) 
and I'm home instead of out on the water somewhere.


----------



## BobGee (Apr 10, 2019)

mro said:


> Think I might just be jealous.
> crappy weather (which I like  )
> and I'm home instead of out on the water somewhere.


It’s cloudy and trying to rain. I’m at St Marks. 
Just wondering... have any of you guys managed to get everything on the boat working at the same time?


----------



## BobGee (Apr 10, 2019)

jay.bush1434 said:


> Hold on, let me get my manual...
> 
> Assuming your remote battery is fresh and TM batts have good charge and batts are relatively new, it is either the remote or control board.
> 
> ...


TM beeps when I try to pair it. I’ve got power everywhere. Just got a new board on warranty about 2 months ago. Thanks for your help.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

BobGee said:


> It’s cloudy and trying to rain. I’m at St Marks.


Same conditions here.
According to the government 100% showers today, 50% chance tomorrow. Wind not to bad. These conditions help keep the riff-raft (people) down and allows getting a little closer to the fish.

If you really want to rub it in, post a pic


----------



## BobGee (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## BobGee (Apr 10, 2019)

BobGee said:


> View attachment 105186


Dead TM behind me


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

BobGee said:


> Dead TM behind me


Riptide???

I'm still using the ole power drive...
Hopefully you have a pole?
And better yet a young guy to man it.


----------



## BobGee (Apr 10, 2019)

mro said:


> Riptide???
> 
> I'm still using the ole power drive...
> Hopefully you have a pole?
> And better yet a young guy to man it.


No such luck. Fishing by myself so I left the pole at home.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

After 20 years of doing without a trolling motor at all - and poling day after day with customers on board my beat up old Maverick... I finally broke down and got a new TM - A Terrova, 24v. remote control model. It's been in place now for a few months and I'm really pleased with it - particularly the anchor lock function (at night we're getting bites on fly from tarpon up to 40lbs within 15 feet of the active anchor locked motor running constantly) .... Like I said, very pleased...

But, I still mount that pushpole every day - and I know as water temps fall and I start poling in places out of Chokoloskee and Flamingo where we're dragging bottom... that I'll be back poling again - and I'm only 71 years young...


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

lemaymiami said:


> and I'm only


I don't know... but i think the posters on this thread (maybe not Jay) are close to being "geezers" 
The Bobs it seems might have a little bit more hair than I but mine does have little bit of black still in it.


----------



## BobGee (Apr 10, 2019)

mro said:


> I don't know... but i think the posters on this thread (maybe not Jay) are close to being "geezers"
> The Bobs it seems might have a little bit more hair than I but mine does have little bit of black still in it.


Hey I’m 72. But I should have taken the pole.


----------



## BobGee (Apr 10, 2019)

mro said:


> I don't know... but i think the posters on this thread (maybe not Jay) are close to being "geezers"
> The Bobs it seems might have a little bit more hair than I but mine does have little bit of black still in it.


It’s blonde


----------

